# 18 Puppies Rescue from Dumpster by Dallas Fire Department



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*18 Puppies Rescued from Dumpster by Dallas Fire Department*





These little puppies are so fortunate! The vet who owns the veterinary clinic we patronize took in several of these pups. She and her children nursed them and then the pet orphanage associated with her cllinic found them all new homes. This is a tastefully done video of a reunion between the puppies and the adopters at the fire station where they were rescued.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my, now that really warms this old heart!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Pass the tissues please. What a sweet story.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So glad the puppies were rescued.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God bless*

God Bless the Dallas Fire Department and the people who adopted these adorable angels!


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

First the story the other day about the Dallas police officers saving the blind golden, now this story about the Dallas FD. They are definitely doing something right down there south of our border-what a bunch of loving and compassionate guys!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

I love these kinds of story's we need a "good news" channel. I need a tissue. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Paige&Lily said:


> First the story the other day about the Dallas police officers saving the blind golden, now this story about the Dallas FD. They are definitely doing something right down there south of our border-what a bunch of loving and compassionate guys!


I love the Dallas Police Dept and the Dallas Fire Dept officers, especially the substations near my house. :smooch: The local community showers these substations with goodies during the holidays, but they really deserve them every day. There are some very caring police and fire officers. 

Now our Animal Control....well, that department is a huge source of embarrassment for our city. The City Manager recently fired the head of DAC and put a police lieutenant in charge. He is slowly turning the agency around and hopefully making improvements in how they treat the animals in their care.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

That was just so sweet! I really loved the young boy, talking about the dog... what a great lesson for those children, rescuing an animal like that!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I remember when they found the pupies. Thank you for the update. Love the video.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww thats so sweet =) the puppies are so beautiful! I'm glad they got such a happy ending!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Can I get an "awwwwww!!!"


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm sitting here bawling. What a lovely story! I'm so happy these puppies were rescued.


----------

